#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 無比的敬意，致你 實驗動物們

## wingwolf

實驗動物，顧名思義就是爲了做實驗而培養的一些動物
通常是一些模式生物，例如單細胞的草履蟲、昆蟲的果蠅、魚類的斑馬魚、兩棲類的牛蛙、哺乳類的小鼠等等
這些動物一生都在實驗室中度過，生命起源於別有用心的培育、終結於突如其來的死亡
人類的生物學和醫學的進步，代價卻是他們的痛苦和生命

以下是這兩年來我自己接觸到的並因我而死的實驗動物們
實際上還不全，總計是難以計數的草履蟲等單細胞動物、兩條蛔蟲、一條蚯蚓、一只蝗蟲、一條魚、兩只牛蛙、一只鴿子、一只兔子、難以計數的果蠅（包括近百只成蟲幼蟲另三只三齡幼蟲）、三只小鼠
雖然不全是親自處死，但雙手所染的無辜者的鮮血已再也無法洗淨
那麽，我也將以我的血、我的生命，奉與你，生物學，以及妳，無私的自然界（苦笑）

之後就要毅然踏上生態學的旅程了，應該(?)不會再出現這種血淋淋的實驗了（希望……）
所以將之前犧牲的動物遺照放上來，以作紀念，向他們致以我的敬意
同時也只是想提醒大家，當爲肉制品動物、伴侶動物和野生動物爭取他們應得的福利和權力時
別忘了還有一類動物，正在大衆的愛心光輝無法照耀到的地方，默默承受自己的宿命
而發揮的卻是不亞於甚至是超過別類動物的價值和意義

以下僅是遺照（非實驗完成圖），所以放心不會出現血淋淋的殘肢內髒之類（不排除拿到就是那樣的情況）
有血有傷口有驚悚內容的部分均已馬賽克處理，請各位放心(?)觀看

*解剖學實驗*

蛔蟲

    麻醉處死方式未知
據說是兔蛔蟲，再據說人蛔蟲大概會更大？（驚）




蚯蚓

    麻醉處死方式未知
雖然很巨大，但沒錯這就是蚯蚓！




蝗蟲

    麻醉處死方式未知




魚

    麻醉方式：無；處死方式：活體解剖，不過我這只是解剖前就已經死了




牛蛙

    麻醉方式：雙毀髓法；處死方式：活體解剖……




鴿子

    麻醉處死方式未知




兔子

    麻醉處死方式未知，據說是手刀劈後腦
因爲拿到的時候就是已剝皮狀態，所以基本上全部都馬賽克了……



*遺傳學實驗*

果蠅

    麻醉方式：乙醚；處死方式：過量乙醚、水淹、壓死(!)等等
果蠅幼蟲，培養基裏那些黑色的小點就是他們的口器

瓶口的果蠅成蟲

解剖鏡下的果蠅成蟲


果蠅的三齡幼蟲



*細胞學實驗*

動物細胞和草履蟲

    雖然不是真正的可以自由活動的“動物”，但卻是動物細胞，也是動物的；右圖是草履蟲
具體是什麽動物未知，具體是用來做什麽實驗也未知
所用相差顯微鏡，活細胞觀察




小白鼠

    麻醉方式：無；處死方式：引頸法
這大概是相當悲慘的一種實驗動物，不僅是因爲擁有相當的智能，而且以小鼠作爲模式生物的主要是細胞、個體發生、器官發育等需要在實驗前“提前做一定準備”的學科



啊啊啊他死不瞑目啊（掩面）



很喜歡動物生理課老師在第一節課上講的一段話——
“我最討厭那些實驗失敗了就重拿一只牛蛙再做一次的學生（生理實驗主要是牛蛙心電圖、肌肉反射之類）。那只牛蛙已經爲你的實驗失去了生命，那你就應該認真地完成它，而不是心裏想著‘反正還有那麽多牛蛙’，不尊重他爲你而獻出的生命。”
而且上課開始就在講動物福利的五大原則，整個很感動~~（咦）

最後感謝觀看那麽多話和那麽長一串圖^^

----------


## 帕格薩斯

恩......
Wingwolf大哥一定是非常難過吧？



> 人類的生物學和醫學的進步，代價卻是他們的痛苦和生命 
> 
> 以下是這兩年來我自己接觸到的並因我而死的實驗動物們 
> 實際上還不全，總計是難以計數的草履蟲等單細胞動物、兩條蛔蟲、一條蚯蚓、一只蝗蟲、一條魚、兩只牛蛙、一只鴿子、一只兔子、難以計數的果蠅（包括近百只成蟲幼蟲另三只三齡幼蟲）、三只小鼠 
> 雖然不全是親自處死，但雙手所染的無辜者的鮮血已再也無法洗淨 
> 那麽，我也將以我的血、我的生命，奉與你，生物學，以及妳，無私的自然界（苦笑）


這段看到我眼眶差點紅了  :Crying or Very sad:  
的確，為了知識和學業而犧牲掉他們性命，實在是非常的不捨，
淚水模糊的一邊解剖他們，一邊祈禱他們能夠進入天堂，
這種感覺想必非常痛苦吧......
笨龍我也在此衷心地祝全世界的實驗動物們，一切都好

----------


## 月現.

好感傷喔....
位什麼要這樣對待他們??
那些東西明明是課本上早就有的阿
難道說他們的命比知識還來得不值錢嘛!!!???
好過分阿阿阿阿阿!!!

----------


## 自然農子

對他們來說，只要你有這個心就夠了。

因為他們的命並沒有白白犧牲，你是帶著「敬意」在他們身上動刀，幽靈也相信你用心的學到你該有的東西，能讓你以後有更大的成就，能救其他生命，那他們就不會恨你，因為麻醉是沒有感覺的，而你的成就也能讓他們沾光，有大功德。

以上是幽靈母親說過的話，聽起來也許有些怪力亂神和安慰自己，但若不這樣想，你會放不下的。

對那老師有很好的印象，因為他也很尊重實驗動物的生命，只要進步的代價能挽救更多生命，那他們的生命就值得了。

----------


## 冥獄o玥

首先，先為這些奉獻生命的小東西哀悼..

阿羽想必在進行解剖前，內心掙扎了很久(?
這些小生命生來的目的，竟是提供人類活體實驗
而我們呢?回饋了什麼給大自然?
抱著無比的敬意，來面對這些為我們犧牲的小動物們
這也只是最少我們所能做到的。

----------


## 迷龍

在下為　諸位實驗動物默哀先。


看到這些照片，想到迷龍以後要是成功進入動物科學系，大一一整學年就必須面對這樣的事情一次又一次，心情沉重起來了ˇ ˇ;

是說迷龍高中的生物課也已剖過牛蛙取血，當初實驗進行時，班上仍有許多嬉笑、大喊好噁心的同學。迷龍聽了真的很生氣，牠獻出了牠的生命，妳們就有義務把牠當一回嚴肅的事！

尊重生命，應該是生命科學相關系所的學生應該有的基本共同態度。


唔，在下嚴肅了。





(鴿子麻醉應該是用乙醚)

----------


## 斯冰菊

看了覺得十分感傷！  :wuffer_bawl: 就像冥獄o月狼大大說的一樣，人類在利用完他們最後的法體之後，能反饋給大自然什麼？

本狼在小三還是小四時有養過蠶寶寶，其中有幾隻不幸過世了。本狼當時還沒有多少憐憫之心，僅憑藉著好奇拿小剪刀「腰斬」了其中一隻蠶的法體；腰斬之後，本狼發現黃綠色的截面，現在回想起來，本狼真的好慚愧！  :wuf_e_cry: 

本狼僅在此代表狼之樂園的眾獸們(白牙大  :wuffer_pissed:  ：你不要命啦！)，向從古到今每一位為人類科學而獻出寶貴的動物(含細胞)們致上最崇高之敬意與哀慟！

附註：羽狼大大，本狼記得【地球上的生靈】有說過：「科學家承認動物實驗對醫學發展並無任何進展，只是白白屠殺生命而已。」 http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=4...A%BA%A5%CD%C6F

你覺得生物實驗究竟是像影片中說的完全沒效，亦或是對人類醫療有益？

話說回來，人類為了維護自身生存而以「科學、知識、全人類的存亡‧‧‧‧‧‧」等冠冕堂皇之理由去剝奪動物同胞的寶貴性命，真是虛偽至極！本狼再強調一次也不為過！  :wuffer_pissed:

----------


## wingwolf

沒錯要知識課本上都是有現成的
實驗課的目的並不是學*理論*，而是學*實踐*
對於後半輩子不走這條道的學生沒有意義
因此爲什麽高中會有解剖課？！（望）

抱歉我不是學醫的，無法從內部看到醫學實驗到底有沒有用
然而無論什麽樣的藥物，最終臨床使用前都會做人類志願者測試
因此人們當然可以*認爲*再之前所做的動物活體測試是多余的……
然而只做體外細胞測試、或者連細胞測試都沒做，誰*敢*志願？
至於死刑犯什麽的，就是另一個討論課題了~

另關於毒理學的實驗，記得曾經有好幾種有害藥物就是靠生物實驗發現的
而且環境保護中的“國家標準最高汙染物濃度”之類
還不是生物實驗得來的（望）

《Earthlings》那部電影我也看過，裏面抨擊的大多是一些莫名其妙的科研項目
例如讓動物痛苦來看他們的行爲心理變化之類
然而本來人類和其他動物的行爲模式思考模式都大相徑庭
因此這種實驗除了造成不必要的痛苦外，*對人類無用*

以上是應用，至於理論，如果沒有生物實驗（包括所有生物）
就沒有遺傳三定律、沒有順反測驗、沒有DNA的發現、沒有溶酶體的發現、沒有解剖學、沒有巨大染色體的觀察、沒有基因庫的研究等等
進而也就沒有分類學、沒有雜交水稻、沒有基因靶向治療、沒有基因工程、沒有細胞工程、沒有育種等等
就這樣

----------


## Veritas

根據某獸醫說
在做某些研究時
每天都得給狗狗注射藥物
弄死
解剖觀察神經反應
甚至是要自己把狗養大解剖
在我年幼時
曾想過要當獸醫拯救動物
之後發覺
能救活的動物數量應該很難超過親手殺的吧
從那時起
我就立定志向
要賺很多很多錢
至少要拯救那些會將被殺死的動物
像是要被安樂死的狗狗等
用錢 或許不能給他滿滿的愛
至少能安穩自在的活著
多找些人來陪陪他們

我覺得這也很恐怖
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuGSrnyt0Q0[/youtube]
與想像的不一樣吧~
多多宣傳
我第一次看
心超痛
我血壓最低
收縮160 舒張90
心跳量過最慢
也超過每分鐘100下(通常都110以上)
還好沒有暴斃

----------

